# Airbrush Weathering with Clay Washes



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a Bachmann Gramps Tank Car that I have been running for about 10 years. I decided to weather it using Ultimate Clay Based Weathering Washes. All the washes were applied by airbrush although you can brush them on too. Once applied I let them dry for 30 minutes then I worked them with a #2 flat brush. You can also remove the wash with a dry or damp paper towel and/or q-tips.

First the surface needs a smooth finish prior to applying the washes. I airbrushed a couple of coats of acrylic gloss (Alclad II Lacquer Aqua Gloss Clear) and let it dry overnight.

Here is the glossed tank car, trucks and wheels, reference pictures and Ultimate products. I did not need to use any thinner.










I started with light dirt and allowed it to dry.










Using a #2 flat brush, I removed the wash.










Sprayed some mud, earth, dark dirt and rust colors and allowed them to dry. Then I brushed off what I didn't want.










Added some streaks of sand color and let dry.










Working with the flat brush it came out looking like this.










Worked it some more with q-tips and attached the weathered trucks.










Rattle can sprayed with a matte UV clear. This also tones down the weathering a bit.










Pros: The clay based weathering products are non toxic, non flammable, water based and don't smell. Also if you didn't like the way it turned out you can just wash it in water and removed the weathering (before you seal it with the matte coat).

Cons: Cost. The set of 8 colors cost about $45 without shipping. I have used the light dirt as a base coat so if I weather the same way, I will maybe get 8-10 cars out of that bottle. I see the other colors lasting much longer.

Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

very interesting. thanks for showing.

(somehow it looks better to me on the second-last pic, than on the last ;-))


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Tommy, I looked at the first pic and went "Ewww", but then I saw the final result and went "Ohhhh". Nice


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Interesting, nice subtle effects. I have been using the Com Art Real Deal weathering kit colors, get about the same effects, maybe? For fun here are some proto shots from my recent trip to Marty's



















Jerry


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Kormsen,

I also liked it better before the protective uv coat went on. Next one I will try and heavily weather the car so the uv coating will not tone it down so much.

TommyM
Rio Gracie


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Tommy- 

Just like Jim I thought yuck, but the final result is great.

To wipe/brush it off did you use the cleaner that is photographed with all the supplies?


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

No,
Brushed it off with a #2 flat brush and q-tips.

The cleaner was used to lightly clean the airbrush during and after all the airbrushing was done, a very good cleaning.

Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

I really like it too. I Too over weather and reverse the effects, I don't use the water finishes, but I use enamels and remove with thinners. On black locomotives and black cars I then air brush grimmy black back over the rust edges. It blends that way so much easier for me than trying to just get the weathering to that perfect or desired level.
You have really done a great job, 
Have you considered a dull coating for a top coat? In real life, weathering removes the shine before fading or rusting will appear.
Keep practicing and keep posting pictures
Dennis


----------

